# Building my SD9VE



## sr922 (Dec 10, 2014)

I own an SD9VE. 
As a novice shooter, I like the way it performs but I am really looking to build it to make it what I want in a handgun. 

I bought the gun recently, used, for $250 and have since invested in it:
Apex spring kit - $22
Extra mag (came with one) - $40
Pachmayr pistol grip - $12
*Considering the Apex trigger.. but I've heard accounts of failure to reset. ?? - on sale now for $30

Just a thought here so don't roast me but...
Never touched a Sigma but isn't it the same frame as the Sdve series? Stainless steel on the ve might be better but I am curious if I could use the sw9 slide on my sd9ve.... to, ya know.... make it look cooler.. Heh.

I fully recognize that by customizing this gun I am spending close to what I would have paid for an M&P but "This... is my (gun). There are many like it but this one is mine..." 

Thanks for all well-intended feedback. 
Happy Holidays!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

sr922:


> I fully recognize that by customizing this gun I am spending close to what I would have paid for an M&P but "This... is my (gun). There are many like it but this one is mine..."


Well good for you! I love that attitude. I've customized many of my guns, not because they needed it, but because I wanted to and it was fun. I've also restored my own cars often putting more into them than what they are worth. But they are mine and I have no intention of selling them. Another benefit is that you get to know the workings of your firearms inside and out. Self reliance is a great thing. Can't help you out with the guns in question as I do not own any of them. I hope the slide works out for you, the cool factor is definitely a plus.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with ^. Well said.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I have the SD9VE too and it is a very nice customized gun. It is definitely my gun and it shoots just great. Also have Apex trigger kid, Talon grips.... 
Now even on the range on target a winner.

I never had the SW series and can't compare it with the SD series but the SD gun is just great. A great home/camping/car/boot defense gun that I never trade in. 
The gun has the trust of a great gun manufacturer that offers reliability that someone can expect from this brand, a price line that not break the bank and is fun to shoot.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> I have the SD9VE too and it is a very nice customized gun. It is definitely my gun and it shoots just great. Also have Apex trigger kid, Talon grips....
> Now even on the range on target a winner.
> 
> I never had the SW series and can't compare it with the SD series but the SD gun is just great. A great home/camping/car/boot defense gun that I never trade in.
> The gun has the trust of a great gun manufacturer that overs reliability that someone can expect from this brand, a price line that not break the bank and is fun to shoot.


Do you carry this gun?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

No I don't carry that gun.
I carry a PT111Pro, a Beretta Storm Compact and since today I have a M&P 9 Shield again.
The SD, Walther PPQ,X, and others that I have, they all have no manual safety and I don't carry a gun without a manual safety. I am old stylish there (in a good way I'll think) and the SD is to big to carry IWB with shirt & tie anyway.
But it is a very good gun for SD home/boot/car/camping. With the Apex kid even on the range fun to shoot.


----------



## Ookami86 (Dec 20, 2014)

sr922 said:


> Just a thought here so don't roast me but...
> Never touched a Sigma but isn't it the same frame as the Sdve series? Stainless steel on the ve might be better but I am curious if I could use the sw9 slide on my sd9ve.... to, ya know.... make it look cooler.. Heh.
> 
> I fully recognize that by customizing this gun I am spending close to what I would have paid for an M&P but "This... is my (gun). There are many like it but this one is mine..." !


Since your intent is customizing with this pistol anyway, why not try applying hydrographics or duracoat to the SD slide, or if you prefer black strip the finish an blue it.


----------



## sr922 (Dec 10, 2014)

Duracoating sounds like a good idea. I'll keep it in mind, but if the SW & SD slides are interchangeable, I'd probably take the most cost-effective route. 

Thanks for the feedback so far! Hoping for more!


Update: Ya know... it just occurred to me that a guy I work with has the Sigma... I'll just ask him to bring it one day and carefully test if his slide will fit on my frame!


I'll post here with the verdict.


----------

